
Fury in Cambodia as US asks to be paid back hundreds of millions in war debts - rishabhd
http://www.smh.com.au/world/fury-in-cambodia-as-us-asks-to-be-paid-back-hundreds-of-millions-in-war-debts-20170311-guvxyp.html
======
danyim
It's a shame that America (and possibly other first world countries) punish
developing countries for not bending to their will. With the massive amount
influence that the US has on the world, it's hard not to imagine that we've
become the global mafia by demanding payment--however unjust or in bad taste--
in exchange for economic and military protection.

------
mrtri
vietnam war was created to make money, it only ended after Watergate scandal
and mass protests.

McNamara admits Tonkin incident which started US sending mass troops to
vietnam never happend
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AaGVAipGp0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AaGVAipGp0)

2 million personel to vietnam, 58000 US soldiers dead. in about 10 years. and
still losing

because of Rules of Engagement that were created to lose.

not allowed to bomb airfields, harbors, SAM installations, cities, dams,
powerplants etc..

[http://www.au.af.mil/au/aupress/digital/pdf/paper/t_drake_ru...](http://www.au.af.mil/au/aupress/digital/pdf/paper/t_drake_rules_of_defeat.pdf)

